# Story of my life



## knownasskinny (Sep 4, 2017)

I am 19 years old and I weigh 121 pounds. I am 5'7 and I'm truly dedicated and driven to become the best version of my self. 
I go to the gym 5 days a week. I even would go to the gym 2 times per day. I know I may be skinny to you guys at this age but I am willing to change myself. I would watch lots of transformation videos and learn effective workouts on Youtube. It sure helps alot but I feel that people who interacts with me, impacts me even more. I need your help so if you could give me any advice on how to gain weight and muscle that would be awesome. 
I truly started to workout on May 1st, 2017. Working out at home but then couple weeks later, I started to hit the gym. 


I just need some guidance right now to become even bigger. I will not stop and the pain will not stop. Any REAL weight gain tips, workout plans, techniques, COMPLIMENTS, anything really. Thanks for reading and have a wonderful day.


This is my transformation for now, 


1st picture
March 17, 2017,    (19 years old, 110 pounds)


2nd picture
August 29th, 2017    (19 years old, 121 pounds)


----------



## bvs (Sep 4, 2017)

Keep at it bro, it took me 4 solid years to get to 200lbs. Eat big, lift big and get plenty of rest


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2017)

Good start. Looks like you aren't anywhere near the calories required for optimal growth. You gained lean mass AND your body fat went down (that's the benefit of being 19 and having optimal hormone levels).  You need to eat a lot more. Post up your diet and macros and if you haven't been tracking them download MyFitnessPal and do so for a week and get back to us. 

Programming and and training will take a backseat to diet especially considering you've just started, so any decent program will lead to gains. Focus on diet and rest now. 

Are you you doing Cardio? If so you may want to decrease that and/or cut it out all together.


----------



## knownasskinny (Sep 4, 2017)

Jin said:


> Good start. Looks like you aren't anywhere near the calories required for optimal growth. You gained lean mass AND your body fat went down (that's the benefit of being 19 and having optimal hormone levels).  You need to eat a lot more. Post up your diet and macros and if you haven't been tracking them download MyFitnessPal and do so for a week and get back to us.
> 
> Programming and and training will take a backseat to diet especially considering you've just started, so any decent program will lead to gains. Focus on diet and rest now.
> 
> Are you you doing Cardio? If so you may want to decrease that and/or cut it out all together.



Thanks for the good feedback. I will start tracking my food down for now on and No I'm not doing any cardio.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 4, 2017)

It looks like you are making some good progress. Keep at it. Eat, Eat and Eat. Keep training and you will get there.

Good Luck.


----------



## knownasskinny (Sep 4, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> It looks like you are making some good progress. Keep at it. Eat, Eat and Eat. Keep training and you will get there.
> 
> Good Luck.



Thanks for your advice sir.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2017)

Burritos will make you huge.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2017)

Like the Bros said - track yer food (MyFitnessPal) and stay in a caloric surplus. 

In the gym, focus on getting stronger and the size gains will come. Master the basics - squats, bench, deads, OH press. The rest is details.

Nice progress so far - keep at it!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice noticeable transformation you have gotten these past few months. Being 5'7 has its advantages in this lifestyle. You'll do well if you stay consistent and continue to work hard in and out of the gym.  I bet the bishes are starting to take notice too.


----------



## knownasskinny (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Anymore advice is great.


----------



## widehips71 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nothing like a good ol dick on the sink selfie to let the gainz really shine.  Good job.  Is Zeig coaching you?


----------



## snake (Sep 5, 2017)

WTF? In that short of a time you should be giving advice. Nice job.


----------



## knownasskinny (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you all for the comments. Really means alot to me


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 5, 2017)

yeah man good transformation so far! time to up those calories and keep lifting. track ur shit and add 300-500 cals every 3-4 weeks and see how that works for ya, good luck!


----------

